# What tuning options are there for the KA24DE?



## tupacglock (Jan 25, 2005)

I am looking into tuning options that can be done whenever I want to for a KA24DE in a 240SX.

I have only found the AEM EMS....which is a stand alone unit and not what I am looking for. I need a chip (usually soldered onto the ECU) that can adjust the HEX values in the ECU.

Similar to LS1 Edit for chevies or twEECr for 5.0HO fords.

What tuning options do I have?


----------



## TSXtacy (Jan 15, 2005)

lol. I got excited for a second because I thought I saw K24A2. Hmm, I don't know much about modding in general, but from what I've seen, the best for Nissan is from Stillen and Greddy.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Anything you could ever want to know about the KA can be found within this link.


----------

